# Honey Acres 4 ounces Pure Honey



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 3, 2010)

I have 2 Honey Acres bottles and one has the original label on it (I think). I took some pictures of the bottle and the label. The bottle is embossed 4 OUNCES PURE HONEY and above that is a honey hive on a table between two trees with bees above it. The bottom is embossed, in cursive, honey acres, then a 4. Could you please tell me the dates this bottle was use and its value? Thanks in advance.

https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af335/4Taxidermy4/DSC03708.jpg
https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af335/4Taxidermy4/DSC03709.jpg
https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af335/4Taxidermy4/DSC03710.jpg
https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af335/4Taxidermy4/DSC03712.jpg


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey Brandon,







 The Zip code on the label is the telling clue here. Very recent, I should think. Value is in the eye of the beholder...


----------

